# 8 string for small hands?



## Metalus (Jan 11, 2010)

Sup peeps,

Ive been considering getting an 8 string for awhile now and im looking for some info from my fellow ss.org members. I plan on getting an Agile but im considering an RG2228. This depends on my money situation (which is almost non existent right now )

1. I have small hands. How much of an issue would the neck be? Should i stick to the smallest scale possible? What about fingerboard radius? Is this gonna be a problem? I knw ESP has one that is 25.5 but since i plan on tuning to Drop A with the 8th string tuned to a low E, how much of a problem would this be? Will I have clarity and tension/resistance issues?

2. Im also considering one of the lower end Agiles and ive noticed all the cheap ones are Ash bodied. How does Ash respond to active pickups? I would eventually replace the pups with 808's or blackouts.

Thanks in advance guys. Im looking forward to the responses


----------



## metallidude3 (Jan 11, 2010)

hey man i dont know about the agiles but what i do know is that i work at a music store in jersey and we have a schecter c8 black jack the string spacing is too small for me but i have some weird taste so maybe check into one of those! also theyre quite affordable!


----------



## Deadseen (Jan 11, 2010)

How about tuning a 6-string in 5ths ?


----------



## swayman (Jan 12, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Sup peeps,
> 
> Ive been considering getting an 8 string for awhile now and im looking for some info from my fellow ss.org members. I plan on getting an Agile but im considering an RG2228. This depends on my money situation (which is almost non existent right now )
> 
> ...



Even though they're not really an ideal scale I've played a schecter c-8 for the last 6 months or so and it's fine. I've got pretty small hands too.

My next guitar is a 30" scale though, i guess it's like anything, you will get it with enough practice.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 12, 2010)

metallidude3 said:


> hey man i dont know about the agiles but what i do know is that i work at a music store in jersey and we have a schecter c8 black jack the string spacing is too small for me but i have some weird taste so maybe check into one of those! also theyre quite affordable!


 
Hmmm alright sounds good dude. The hellraiser 8 should be the same right?



Deadseen said:


> How about tuning a 6-string in 5ths ?


 
I would but theres just something about an 8 that makes it intriguing i guess 



swayman said:


> Even though they're not really an ideal scale I've played a schecter c-8 for the last 6 months or so and it's fine. I've got pretty small hands too.
> 
> My next guitar is a 30" scale though, i guess it's like anything, you will get it with enough practice.


 
Whats the scale of ur C-8?


----------



## swayman (Jan 12, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Whats the scale of ur C-8?



The C-8 is 26.5" scale. Was as pretty easy transition from a 7 string.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 12, 2010)

swayman said:


> The C-8 is 26.5" scale. Was as pretty easy transition from a 7 string.


 yes..because the fingerboard grew bigger relatively only to one axis XD
really are the locking tuners a solution for short scale 8s ,and therefore for small hands or are they as if they didn't exist?XD


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure if this is going to help, but it might give you a better idea...
I'm really finding my 30" scale Roter to be extremely comfortable and I've not the largest hands. 

Rough measurements palm up of my fingers is:
First finger: 3"
Second finger: 3 and 3/8th's "
Third finger: 3 and 1/8th"
Fourth finger: 2.5"

Hope this helps.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 13, 2010)

swayman said:


> The C-8 is 26.5" scale. Was as pretty easy transition from a 7 string.


 
Ive played a C7 before and it felt alright. I have to try a C8



Deadnightshade said:


> yes..because the fingerboard grew bigger relatively only to one axis XD
> really are the locking tuners a solution for short scale 8s ,and therefore for small hands or are they as if they didn't exist?XD


 
No idea 



phaeded0ut said:


> Not sure if this is going to help, but it might give you a better idea...
> I'm really finding my 30" scale Roter to be extremely comfortable and I've not the largest hands.
> 
> Rough measurements palm up of my fingers is:
> ...


 
Thanks man. a 30" scale would probably be way too much for me so im trying to see what scale might fit me best. I plan on tuning down to Drop A with a low E. It seems like the RG2228 might be the best fit for me since i love Ibby flat necks. I have an S7420. is the RG2228's neck somewhat similar?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 13, 2010)

Ouch, on that one of what are the differences between the S7420 or RG2228's necks, I honestly couldn't answer your question as I'm not a real fan of Fujigen-Gakki (the folks who build/used to build Ibanez guitars) work; much prefer Matsumoko's instruments.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2010)

My hands aren't small, but the RG2228 neck felt very wide to me. Thin, but really wide.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 13, 2010)

Metalus said:


> It seems like the RG2228 might be the best fit for me since i love Ibby flat necks. I have an S7420. is the RG2228's neck somewhat similar?



I'm not sure how the RG2228 neck relates to the S7420, but I found the 2228 neck to be feel very thin, flat and wide. I didn't enjoy it massively but it wasn't unplayable by any means. 
I have small hands too, maybe try regular stretching exercises to improve your span, they have certainly helped me a lot.


----------



## rvoteary (Jan 13, 2010)

I played the 2228 and the neck almost felt thinner than my 550 except...WIIIIIDE i've got fairly small hands and could barely play the thing


----------



## Metalus (Jan 14, 2010)

phaeded0ut said:


> Ouch, on that one of what are the differences between the S7420 or RG2228's necks, I honestly couldn't answer your question as I'm not a real fan of Fujigen-Gakki (the folks who build/used to build Ibanez guitars) work; much prefer Matsumoko's instruments.


 
I think as long as its something along the lines ill be happy with it



vampiregenocide said:


> My hands aren't small, but the RG2228 neck felt very wide to me. Thin, but really wide.


 
Thats kinda how the S7420 feels i suppose



-Nolly- said:


> I'm not sure how the RG2228 neck relates to the S7420, but I found the 2228 neck to be feel very thin, flat and wide. I didn't enjoy it massively but it wasn't unplayable by any means.
> I have small hands too, maybe try regular stretching exercises to improve your span, they have certainly helped me a lot.


 
I love the neck on my S7420. If it feels somewhat like it ill be fine with it. What kinda stretching exercises would you recommend? 



rvoteary said:


> I played the 2228 and the neck almost felt thinner than my 550 except...WIIIIIDE i've got fairly small hands and could barely play the thing


 
Damn that definitely doesnt make me feel better about it hahaha. It seems to be my 8 string option though considering the fact that Agile necks are probably thicker. Schecter's too.


----------



## Shredcow (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't understand the apprehension with thickness. Width, scale length and shape - those affect playability way more than thickness. In fact, a well shaped FAT neck can be a joy to play + it probably has more tone (whatever it means to you) in it + it is more comfortable to hold.

I say go for a shorter scale that is reasonable for an 8 string. Longer scales inevitably mean longer stretches... and if it's too long a stretch, it's just too long. Do all the exercises you want, but once the stretch is beyond your physical means, it's just going to hinder you no matter what. 

Thickness does not necessarily translate to wider stretches. A thicker neck just fills up the space between your thumb and fingers... and that's a lot of space to fill before it becomes uncomfortable.


----------



## Krauthammer (Jan 14, 2010)

Having both the RG2228 (27") and an Agile Intrepid (28.625), they are excellent machines. The RG neck I think is superior. I like the flat neck. The Agile's neck is very reminiscent of past schecter guitars that I have played in that it seems fat with relation to how your thumb orientates when playing things that cover all 8 strings but in the same position. whew. Both necks are wide, that is going to be a given with 8 strings. The strings spacing seems wider on the agile, so I find the RG easier to play. Scale-length wise, the sound is more piano-like with the agile and more "guitar" like with the RG. I tune EADGCFAD on both using the same string set (9-46)-60-80. A big string is a must for that low E, but it sounds sooo nice. If you are used to the S7420, I'd check out the 2228 if you like Ibanez. And unless you tune all standard or are going for the High A, I'd advise to stay away from any 8 where the scale length is below 27". Again, I like the Agile, its a great backup, but I find the playability of the RG to be superior. Had to ditch the 808 for a Lundgren M8 though which sets one back in coin even more, but I know its been worth the extra $$. 

edit: Sorry, i forgot to mention that I think I have smaller hands for a guitar player, but the 8 feels more comfy than a 6


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmmm I worry about this a lot too since my first 8 string is on the way (28.625 Scale) And curious if I'll be able to play it okay!


----------



## rvoteary (Jan 14, 2010)

I wasn't having trouble with stretches, I was having trouble reaching the low G


----------



## Metalus (Jan 14, 2010)

Shredcow said:


> I don't understand the apprehension with thickness. Width, scale length and shape - those affect playability way more than thickness. In fact, a well shaped FAT neck can be a joy to play + it probably has more tone (whatever it means to you) in it + it is more comfortable to hold.
> 
> I say go for a shorter scale that is reasonable for an 8 string. Longer scales inevitably mean longer stretches... and if it's too long a stretch, it's just too long. Do all the exercises you want, but once the stretch is beyond your physical means, it's just going to hinder you no matter what.
> 
> Thickness does not necessarily translate to wider stretches. A thicker neck just fills up the space between your thumb and fingers... and that's a lot of space to fill before it becomes uncomfortable.


 
I recently played an Agile the other day and i realized the whole C shape thing that many people on here have been talking about. I liked the way it felt but it didnt feel as nice as my ibanez. Which is why this is my concern with getting an 8. The flatter the neck the better. From what everyone is telling me, it seems this holds true with the RG2228. 
Do the new RGA8's have the same neck profile? Petey from Red Seas Fire needs to come in here and help me out  



Krauthammer said:


> Having both the RG2228 (27") and an Agile Intrepid (28.625), they are excellent machines. The RG neck I think is superior. I like the flat neck. The Agile's neck is very reminiscent of past schecter guitars that I have played in that it seems fat with relation to how your thumb orientates when playing things that cover all 8 strings but in the same position. whew. Both necks are wide, that is going to be a given with 8 strings. The strings spacing seems wider on the agile, so I find the RG easier to play. Scale-length wise, the sound is more piano-like with the agile and more "guitar" like with the RG. I tune EADGCFAD on both using the same string set (9-46)-60-80. A big string is a must for that low E, but it sounds sooo nice. If you are used to the S7420, I'd check out the 2228 if you like Ibanez. And unless you tune all standard or are going for the High A, I'd advise to stay away from any 8 where the scale length is below 27". Again, I like the Agile, its a great backup, but I find the playability of the RG to be superior. Had to ditch the 808 for a Lundgren M8 though which sets one back in coin even more, but I know its been worth the extra $$.
> 
> edit: Sorry, i forgot to mention that I think I have smaller hands for a guitar player, but the 8 feels more comfy than a 6


 
Thanks alot for the suggestions dude . I plan on tuning to EAEADGBE. Will i need an .80 for the low E? That sounds huge lol. 

Ive never really played any scale above 25.5". How much of an adjustment will i go through if i get the RG2228?

Ill probably put some blackouts in there if anything. I like EMG's but i prefer blackouts



rvoteary said:


> I wasn't having trouble with stretches, I was having trouble reaching the low G


 
Thats definitely a concern i have


----------



## Krauthammer (Jan 15, 2010)

> I plan on tuning to EAEADGBE. Will i need an .80 for the low E? That sounds huge lol.



With the 2228, I've used a .70, .74, and settled on an .80 to tune to low E. The tension is perfect and doesn't buzz for me, the smaller ones had some buzz and didn't sound as tight. Pinch harmonics are even solid at 3rd fret bending. I never adjusted my action, so it will probably vary with each setup however. the .80 takes a little getting used to, particularly for chugging fast, but notes are no problem. 



> Ive never really played any scale above 25.5". How much of an adjustment will i go through if i get the RG2228?



Before my 2228, I've only played guitars at 25.5". Granted, been playing 7's for 9 years before the 8, and at first, you can tell its a bit longer just from plucking the open strings (how the feel, since the tension is different from 25.5), and palm muting is a bit different since you must orientate your wrist a little further back to match up with the bridge. And when you go past the 12th fret, its a bit wider spaced than what your used to. I find that the little extra room helps a lot with playing up high. My fingers actually can fit up there now! Chords at the 1st fret (power, or barre) are not a problem, just an adjustment. I will tell you one thing, if not for the 8, I would never get another 7 string at 25.5, 27" is perfect for a low sound. You can also get Agiles at 27", but as was stated earlier, the neck is C-shaped instead of D? Whatever the Ibby necks for RG's are, you know the style, super-flat in the back. The ibby definitely plays faster than the agile for me and with a lot less fatigue in the left forearm. I mention the Agiles as a good alternative just because of the price, and variety of builds you can get. If you got the coin, and an Ibanez fan, I'd at least try to find one to play. I ordered mine on a whim, and have definitely been satisfied.


----------



## Erik Hauri (Jan 15, 2010)

In the 25.5" to 27" range you will need something around 0.080 for low-E. No way around it, it's an 8.

And with an 8, the string spacing won't help *that* much in reaching across the neck, there's only so much you can do there. No way around it, it's an 8.

So, having said that, go with the neck profile you prefer even if you have to save up. You might also try getting one used, that way if you hate it you can resell it for about how much you paid.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 15, 2010)

Honestly, I do have small hands and my 8-strings aren't a problem. Both of them have a 27" scale and rather different neck profiles, as one of them is an Agile, with a rounder, thicker back, and the other is a Roter with a truly paper thin scalloped neck. Differences regarding stretches are marginal at best, unless your style revolves about barring 9ths with added ornamentations on the first 3 frets, to be honest.

I didn't really get along with a 30" scale, though. You can feel the difference there and, to these small hands, stretches were a pain, and I disliked the way it made the higher strings sound quite a bit more shrill and piercing. It works admirably for djenty stuff, however.

As for string gauge, I'm using a .68 for low F# or .72 for low E. There really is no benefit, tonally, from using huge strings, which become more and more thumpy and dull, and make definition a pain in the arse on more intricate patterns using distortion. Tension holds its own fine there as well. I only dig really thick strings as flatwounds when playing basslines and chording in a more jazzy context. This is a typical case of personal preference, of course, so try until you find what fits your playing style best.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 18, 2010)

Krauthammer said:


> With the 2228, I've used a .70, .74, and settled on an .80 to tune to low E. The tension is perfect and doesn't buzz for me, the smaller ones had some buzz and didn't sound as tight. Pinch harmonics are even solid at 3rd fret bending. I never adjusted my action, so it will probably vary with each setup however. the .80 takes a little getting used to, particularly for chugging fast, but notes are no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Before my 2228, I've only played guitars at 25.5". Granted, been playing 7's for 9 years before the 8, and at first, you can tell its a bit longer just from plucking the open strings (how the feel, since the tension is different from 25.5), and palm muting is a bit different since you must orientate your wrist a little further back to match up with the bridge. And when you go past the 12th fret, its a bit wider spaced than what your used to. I find that the little extra room helps a lot with playing up high. My fingers actually can fit up there now! Chords at the 1st fret (power, or barre) are not a problem, just an adjustment. I will tell you one thing, if not for the 8, I would never get another 7 string at 25.5, 27" is perfect for a low sound. You can also get Agiles at 27", but as was stated earlier, the neck is C-shaped instead of D? Whatever the Ibby necks for RG's are, you know the style, super-flat in the back. The ibby definitely plays faster than the agile for me and with a lot less fatigue in the left forearm. I mention the Agiles as a good alternative just because of the price, and variety of builds you can get. If you got the coin, and an Ibanez fan, I'd at least try to find one to play. I ordered mine on a whim, and have definitely been satisfied.


 
I plan on getting one sometime this year :hbang thanks for the info



Erik Hauri said:


> In the 25.5" to 27" range you will need something around 0.080 for low-E. No way around it, it's an 8.
> 
> And with an 8, the string spacing won't help *that* much in reaching across the neck, there's only so much you can do there. No way around it, it's an 8.
> 
> So, having said that, go with the neck profile you prefer even if you have to save up. You might also try getting one used, that way if you hate it you can resell it for about how much you paid.


 
Hopefully Ill get some cash soon and get a used one. Ive been dying for one for awhile now.



Fred the Shred said:


> Honestly, I do have small hands and my 8-strings aren't a problem. Both of them have a 27" scale and rather different neck profiles, as one of them is an Agile, with a rounder, thicker back, and the other is a Roter with a truly paper thin scalloped neck. Differences regarding stretches are marginal at best, unless your style revolves about barring 9ths with added ornamentations on the first 3 frets, to be honest.
> 
> I didn't really get along with a 30" scale, though. You can feel the difference there and, to these small hands, stretches were a pain, and I disliked the way it made the higher strings sound quite a bit more shrill and piercing. It works admirably for djenty stuff, however.
> 
> As for string gauge, I'm using a .68 for low F# or .72 for low E. There really is no benefit, tonally, from using huge strings, which become more and more thumpy and dull, and make definition a pain in the arse on more intricate patterns using distortion. Tension holds its own fine there as well. I only dig really thick strings as flatwounds when playing basslines and chording in a more jazzy context. This is a typical case of personal preference, of course, so try until you find what fits your playing style best.


 
Thats one of the main reasons i want one. I dont think a 30" scale will be very beneficial to me and the RG2228 does have the flat neck i keep hearing about.


----------

